# California (esp Northern) Working Line Breeders



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Asking this for my folks. 

They are looking for working line pups, preferably sable. One of the breeders they are considering is Kreative Kennels in Turlock. They live in the Wine Country. I'm in Southern CA, so most of the breeders I am more familiar with are closer to me, so input is helpful. Thanks in advance. 

(A little bit about them and what they're looking for -- they are experienced handlers who have had a lot of "difficult" dogs in their lives, including GSD mixes with wolf, rottie, etc who have had difficult pasts. They like an intelligent dog with good drives, but that have an "off switch." Mom is a professional dog walker who likes a high energy dog to play with. My dad is retired and enjoys training, but works best with food motivated dogs.)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a couple I'd look into.

Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment

Dakonic German Shepherds - Dakonic Working Line German Shepherd Breeder

SentinelHarts German Shepherds


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vom Patiala 
https://www.facebook.com/vompatiala?fref=search


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Vom Donau-Ries. Christina has a litter right now out of Quin (great temperament) and Ace v. H. Tyson.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks all!

Has anyone had experience with Kreative Kennels?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Seth&Co said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Kreative Kennels?




I've not dealt directly with them, but have worked a handful of dogs out of them. I can PM you later.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Seth&Co said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Kreative Kennels?


I never got past the prices.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with True Haus?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would look at T17...new to breeding but not new to the breed. https://www.facebook.com/t17workingdogs/


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> I never got past the prices.


What makes a pup $3500? (but shipping is free)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> What makes a pup $3500? (but shipping is free)


the price someone would pay...that is all, unless there is extensive training into an older dog, no young pup is worth that price. JMO....That goes for SL's too!! Many SL breeders charge double what working lines go for, and people will pay it :surprise:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marketing - massive operation, same as Kraftwerk and apparently an East Coast kennel is going in this direction - they are already 3500 for pups....


Lee


----------



## busaisbetter (Feb 4, 2015)

i would check out vom patiala and Vom Caldera


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

A club member of mine has a upcoming litter out of their Haus Tyson bitch and national competitor Fritz vom Niederheider Hof. Pedigree data base is out of date, Fritz is an IPO 3 and Enzi has her IPO 2(will be going for her three in 2018 I believe). Both dogs are super on and off the field. If you want to PM me I can give you Jacob's number, or you can contact Shana Sink via facebook for additional questions. This is a repeat litter, the previous litter had sables and solid blacks.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

A little late but would second the following:

Witmer Tyson
Vom Patiala
Vom Donau Ries

All three produce very different but excellent dogs. I spend a fair amount of time around all three and would not hesitate to go to Christina or Ajay.

I've never seen T-17 dogs in person but love what I've seen here and on their social media. Looks very promising to me.


----------



## Tibs (Dec 11, 2017)

Kreative kennels gets some public backlash for being such a big operation, but in my opinion it is a solid kennel. 

Though its a big kennel:
-Kreative is a family run business
-They work the dogs themselves
-They work every dog, every day
-They take all puppies/dogs back that do not work out to train & re-home
-Puppies are exposed to several new environments, obstacle courses, bottle pits, kids, etc. and well socialized from an early age
-they do all their health testing, & breed for optimal health and working ability
-feed quality food
-No dogs are put down for size control (only if sick/old on vet recommendation)
-Care about individual dogs, and placing them in a fitting home 

Kreative Kennels is expensive compared to some working line kennels, but in perspective of German shepherd kennels in general it is not outrageous. Yes the genetics can be found elsewhere, but when you are buying from kreative, you are buying the genetics, the socialization, the knowledge and help from the breeder as you raise your puppy, training with kreative when you visit etc. I know the owners and some workers personally, and will say they are exemplary, honest people who truly care for their dogs. I know some breeders/schutzhund clubs dislike Kreative because of dog world politics, which I stay out of.

Having visited, and trained with kreative, I am impressed. Their dogs have more heart and intensity than most GSDs I see. They have very serious dogs. Many of which go to police departments or the military. They also have several options for a sport or family dog. Puppies from kreative, working line GSD puppies in general require a lot of work and training, If your parents are willing to put in the effort and have experience with dog training, especially working line dogs, I think Kreaytive would be a good match. Nicole is fantastic for helping pick out a good breeding for you. I am considering Kreative kennels for my next puppy.


----------



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

Hello,

I purchased my dog Reva from Cindy and James Reed of True Haus about 5 years ago. I love my dog, Reva. Cindy matched me with Reva who was four years old at the time. I have recommended True Haus several times to friends as I found their facility clean and healthy, Cindy terrific and the dogs outstanding.

https://www.truehaus.com/reva&esko2.html


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is a year and a half old. The OP hasn't been active since August 2017.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Pleasant_Guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased my dog Reva from Cindy and James Reed of True Haus about 5 years ago. I love my dog, Reva. Cindy matched me with Reva who was four years old at the time. I have recommended True Haus several times to friends as I found their facility clean and healthy, Cindy terrific and the dogs outstanding.
> 
> https://www.truehaus.com/reva&esko2.html


Hello from a fellow Benician. Never see you guys walking down 1st St. :smile2:


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2010)

My dog's dam was a True Haus dog. He is perfect! I bought him from Kim Haegely in Lower Lake, CA. Then we bought a female. Both are outstanding DDR GSDs. Stable, intelligent, solid and breathtakingly gorgeous. When we are out with them everyone stares! Best of luck in your search.....


----------



## Laura (Mar 23, 2010)

Kistha Haus, Kim Haegely in Lower Lake, CA. We have two DDR shepherds.... gorgeous, versatile, stable dogs. They can do anything! She has puppies and older dogs available now.


----------



## DonnaMcM (Apr 14, 2020)

Tibs said:


> Kreative kennels gets some public backlash for being such a big operation, but in my opinion it is a solid kennel.
> 
> Though its a big kennel:
> -Kreative is a family run business
> ...


I totally agree with you. I purchased my female from Kreative nearly two years ago. She is a bicolour, from Apoll x Astrid. Bought her for IPO sport and imported her to Canada. Best IPO dog I have ever owned. Air flight and great crate all arranged by Nicolle. (Didn’t know she was Mike’s daughter!) the US/Canadian exchange was the only part I didn’t like! Lol. This little girl never stops and is the smartest dog I’ve ever met. Thrilled with her bloodlines as well. I’d buy again from Kreative in a minute.


----------

